# Unexpected runs on food



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I had the weirdest catering job last Sat. Local food buffet for 305 master gardeners...75% women between the age of 45-60ish...the menu was organic chicken caesar salad , lamb brats, ketchup, relish, saurkraut, mustard, black bean salad, roasted beg, sweet potatoes, fingerlins, yukons, onions, red pepper, marinated tomatoes, then sorghum and apple butter bars....that will come in later.

So the planning committee said little old womens that have little appetite... a week prior to the event they called in a tizzy that the women were chow hounds and that we would run out of food....now the menu has been set for monthes, farmers enlisted to do special grows (especially chickens.so I assured th committtee that I had no worries about running out of food.

TWe had planned ou caesar being the main entree, the first 30 women started wolffing down the brats...we had 1/2 each and they were getting 3 off the buffet, so I had the volunteers dole out the brats one by one until every0one had been through.The saurkraut was meant as a condiment they were eating it as vegetable. 2 galloons in 40 folks..unreal.

The sorghum bars and apple butter bars turned out great....no recipe I just started making them at noon and did apple butter bars as an oatmeal crumble the sorghum were a cake like brownie with a molasses type flavor.

Any way have you ever had a run on something you did not expect?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I did a birthday party for a very conservative group of people from around here. No alcohol, no caffeine. They ordered a pretty decent amount of food and went heavy on appetizers. When the crowd showed up it was apparent that nobody there had ever been to anything more than a pot luck dinner. They ate through the appetizers like nothing I have ever seen. Since I had provided 6" appetizer plates people had stuff piled on in huge stacks, or just grabbed a couple of plates. I had several people ask if this was an "all-you-can-eat" buffet.....On the good side- I was cleaned up and home by 9pm.....
The lady paying the bill had no problem with the fact that half her neighbors ate all of the food.


----------

